# cleaned and waxed



## migzy_1 (Mar 10, 2013)

thought it's time to clean and wax the young lady


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job lets hope the sun stays out


----------



## migzy_1 (Mar 10, 2013)

fingers crossed gonna go get her dirty again in a mo


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Lovely, wish I wasn't such a tight bugger and opted for a metallic paint, realy nice mate.


----------



## Spooky1 (Mar 27, 2013)

What a beaut. One day when i have enough forum points, I plan to buy a clean and tidy well maintained stunner like this! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] Great choice on colour BTW


----------



## dak2v (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice shine what polish & wax did you use?
Dak2v


----------



## binary01 (Feb 26, 2013)

Did mine also today,washed, rapid detailed,ag super resin polished and ag high definition wax.


----------



## migzy_1 (Mar 10, 2013)

1. Cleaned the alloys with Valet PRO Bilberry Wheel Cleaner
2. Washed with Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo conditioner, using the 2 bucket method.
3. Rinsed and dried using Meguiar's Water Magnet Drying Towel, they're really good.
4. Polished with some Autoglym Polish, not the super resin, the normal one.
5. Left for half and hour.
6. Alloys polished off with Poorboys Wheel Sealant
7. Autoglym buffed off using microfibre towels
8. Layered with a light touching of Bilt Hamber Auto/Car Balm 250g Sealant/Wax Body Metal Chrome 
9. Left another 20 minutes
10. Finally Bilt hammer buffed off with some Kent Microfibre Towels.

  

Motor's just over 2 years old fingers crossed i'll keep er nice and tidy


----------



## migzy_1 (Mar 10, 2013)

picking up one of these Kärcher K2 Compact Home and Car Air-Cooled Pressure Washer from amazon as it's on offer £30 off.

might make the job a bot easier


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks gorgeous 8)


----------

